# Almost crashed using Rival



## heat010 (May 24, 2006)

Less than 500 miles on this component group. What a disaster. 

First had issues dumping the front chain going from the small to big chain ring. Dropped it to a shop twice and they noticed that the front derailleur was dropping out of alignment even though they tightened the bold and made several adjustments to the screws.

Whenever I went to small to big ring, I always had to be in the center of the rear cassette to get carryover, it would not engage. I tolerated it until today.

Was on a mid speed downhill descent without power when I heard a crash from the rear and ugly chain sounds. Tapped on the brakes to slow down and I knew I had to get out of my clips asap. Then a big crunch and my whole rear rim locked up. I got out just in time.

Looked and turned out the rear derailleur completely came off, torque and bent directly into my spokes in my rear rim which caused the lock up.

What a disaster. Teaches me to try a first year component group. I got torched. Am going to totally rip this component group out and go full dura ace. Now I have to get the right combination to match up with my 50-34 front and 11-26 rear compact combo.

Luckily it only took some paint chips off the frame and it was not worse. I'm bummed.:mad2:


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*Major bummer...*

but from the sounds of it either the low range limiting screw on the r. derailleur wasn't properly adjusted, causing the derailleur to shift into the spokes (you may want to talk to your shop about this...), or you had a freehub body that bound up, turning your geared bike into an unwilling fixie. Either way the outcome sucks, but would happen regardless of the brand of drivetrain you're running.
Good luck...:cryin:


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

epicxt said:


> but from the sounds of it either the low range limiting screw on the r. derailleur wasn't properly adjusted, causing the derailleur to shift into the spokes (you may want to talk to your shop about this...), or you had a freehub body that bound up, turning your geared bike into an unwilling fixie. Either way the outcome sucks, but would happen regardless of the brand of drivetrain you're running.
> Good luck...:cryin:


Agree, you're going to have to put this one on your mechanic, not SRAM. Everything you describe is poor adjustment. - TF


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Make that three. The SRAM stuff works. This sounds like your mechanic didn't know his willy from a 5mm allen key.


----------



## ghammer (May 21, 2003)

Sorry, man. make that four. I have ridden/raced rival for 6,000kms with nary a worry. Nothing. haven't even changed chains yet and no trouble. I have seen this happen on shimano and campy stuff. the burden is on the person who assembled your bike. this mishap cries "poor installation". SRAM has extensive experience with Mtn stuff, which pounds parts far harder than road wear.


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

My riding buddy had the same thing happen to his Dura-Ace RD. He had to replace his entire frame. 

The problem was that the mechanic did not insert the Shimano chain pin correctly when he installed the Dura-Ace group. The pin caused the chain to get hung in the RD, and it ripped the RD and shoved it into the wheel. 

From what you have stated, I wouldn't blame it all on SRAM.

It was a horrible sound when it happened. Luckily he was not going fast when it happened, and he was walking distance to his car.


----------



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Hope you don't get a flat tire*

or it will probably be SRAMs' fault too. It kills me when equipment fails because of adjustment/installation error, it is the equipments' fault. I am not saying that there aren't some bad parts out there but obviously from what was mentioned in the OP, this was mechanic error.


----------



## cx_fan (Jul 30, 2004)

I have raced both Rival on my cross bike and Force on the road. Never an issue with anything.

You even stated in the first sentence: "First had issues dumping the front chain going from the small to big chain ring. Dropped it to a shop twice and they noticed that the front derailleur was dropping out of alignment even though they tightened the bold and made several adjustments to the screws."

Sounds like your shop does not know proper height for the front der or bolt torque. 

It is always a bad situation when you crash and somebody/something is responsible. It is not Sram though. They just make the parts, your qualified mechanic should know, or heavan forbid, read the instructions on how to install them.

Sorry for the loss. The stuff is great


----------



## gradosu (May 17, 2007)

I have no experience with SRAM road gear, but it seems like it would take some pretty big fudging up to screw up the setup so badly. I've watched the tech videos on sram's website and it seems like it would be a very simple install. It seems very unlikely that a group as nicely designed as Rival would have such bad problems. I've seen a bike with full Sora function flawlessly because a well trained wrench built it.


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

*Check your hanger?*

Yah, sounds like an improperly adjusted limit screw, or could also be the end result of a bent derailleur hanger. 

Either way, count me amongst the full-season, no-problem Rival users. I also got an entire year's worth of racing on only ONE SRAM chain. I generally go through two ultegra chains in a season.... Huzzah for some increased value in this sport for once.


----------



## 2wheel-lee (Apr 23, 2007)

heat010, instead of accepting the fact that either your setup needs to be properly adjusted or that you're not familiar with how to use the system, I think you should do what every other red-blooded American like you does: SUE SOMEONE! :thumbsup:


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

cruso414 said:


> or it will probably be SRAMs' fault too. It kills me when equipment fails because of adjustment/installation error, it is the equipments' fault. I am not saying that there aren't some bad parts out there but obviously from what was mentioned in the OP, this was mechanic error.


Key phrase "mechanic error"; not a mechanical error.

Not all mechanics are created equal.


----------



## bikejunkie223 (Apr 5, 2005)

Your issues sound like bad installation/adjustment- I have ridden about 1000 miles on Force and Rival and know several others that do and nobody has had any issues other than on some bikes a trim adjustment for the front mech would be nice, thou with Red there is one.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

SRAM RULES!!!!! Go Red!!!!!!


----------



## bikejunkie223 (Apr 5, 2005)

Dank said:


> SRAM RULES!!!!! Go Red!!!!!!


Sure, if you have a spare $2500 laying around to buy a gruppo! It takes something absurd to make record look affordable by comparison.


----------



## tofu (Jun 29, 2006)

heat010 said:


> Looked and turned out the rear derailleur completely came off, torque and bent directly into my spokes in my rear rim which caused the lock up.
> :mad2:


All your front derailleur issues sound like they are the result of a poorly installed and adjusted setup. You should go to a better shop.

However, the issue you describe with the rear derailleur sounds like a problem that has affected some SRAM Rival users (including myself). I think they may have had some minor manufacturing problems with some parts in the rd not being up to spec early on. From your description, "downhill descent without power" I am guessing you were in one of your smaller sprockets on the back and weren't pedaling, which makes it very unlikely the problem was the rear derailleur limit adjustment and was probably the result of a known failure where rd sprocket cage detaches from the main rd body after a fairly low number of miles. This happened to me and several others (see the weightweenies forum for full details). SRAM was very responsive and the replacement rd I got appeared to have a stronger connection mechanism. I have had zero problems since. (20+ races on SRAM this year and thousands of training miles) Given the experience I can understand your desire to use Shimano but I think if you get a replacement rd and then get the fd properly adjusted you will be glad you stuck with SRAM.


----------



## bkranich (May 7, 2004)

Funny. Same thing happened to me yesterday. Crested a hill, shifted up to my big ring with the chain on the 21 in the back (12x26 cassette). RD twisted sideways into my spokes and dented the non driveside chainstay. Nightmare.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd contact sram and ask if this has been an issue and have them replace a r der


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I was reading this thread and realized that Heat never responded after accusing SRAM of making poor components and everyone else saying it was the shop. Sorry you had the trouble, but it's been more than 2 months since you posted this. Any follow-up there, Heat?


----------

